# Very expensive Pleco?!



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I went today to my LFS and they have a zebra Pleco, a very cute little guy he was maybe 2" but his price tag was $1000.00!!!! :icon_eek: I know there is some expensive fish out there but seriously?!
Is this a normal price tag for this guys?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Hahahaha I love how just below is "Red Eye Tetra 1.99"


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

I can get F1's locally for $120 - $250 each depending on size


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

The same one would go about 200 dollars US here in Taiwan so I would say that price is quite high> However, since I can buy ten cardinal tetra for 3 dollars US and you spend about 3 to 5 dollars a piece for them, i can't be sure.
When it comes to Plecos, L046 is one of the most expensive.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think they added an extra 9 by mistake; $99.99?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

L046 is one of the more expensive plecos. However, 1000$ is just ridiculous. 250$ is the norm for 1.5 - 2" fish and I had a local source who bred them. So that being said, they are expensive, but usually not within that price range.


----------



## OoglyBoogly (Oct 19, 2010)

tcampbell said:


> The same one would go about 200 dollars US here in Taiwan so I would say that price is quite high> However, since I can buy ten cardinal tetra for 3 dollars US and you spend about 3 to 5 dollars a piece for them, i can't be sure.
> When it comes to Plecos, L046 is one of the most expensive.


Wow and I thought the $1 cardinal tetras from the LFS here was cheap!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

tcampbell said:


> The same one would go about 200 dollars US here in Taiwan so I would say that price is quite high> However, since I can buy ten cardinal tetra for 3 dollars US and you spend about 3 to 5 dollars a piece for them, i can't be sure.
> When it comes to Plecos, L046 is one of the most expensive.


I can believe he is one of the more expensive plecos I never seen one like this before and he is just very pretty fish but $1000 that is a little over the top IMO


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> I think they added an extra 9 by mistake; $99.99?


I hope so mistergreen but I really doubt it, this store is pretty accurate with their prices... 
If he is $99.99 I just might get him...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol we have a 1500 dollar blue eye pleco at my job. So weird to see things that expensive...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hobbes1911 said:


> L046 is one of the more expensive plecos. However, 1000$ is just ridiculous. 250$ is the norm for 1.5 - 2" fish and I had a local source who bred them. So that being said, they are expensive, but usually not within that price range.


That's what I thought, $1000 just too ridiculous of the price for 1.5" fish no matter how rare it is...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

F22 said:


> Lol we have a 1500 dollar blue eye pleco at my job. So weird to see things that expensive...


WOW 1500??? You got to take a picture of that pleco, and his eyes better be blue LOL


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> WOW 1500??? You got to take a picture of that pleco, and his eyes better be blue LOL


yeah the blue eyes are prolly the most expensive pleco on the market. they used to be like $15-30 each but now the specie is in endanger of disapearing and pretty rare nowadays. but back to the zebra, normally the price range from $100-250 and in my opinion the prettiest pleco out there.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

The past couple days, I've seen a 30 OEBT lot for $1500 on aquabid. With a 1" adult size, that's only $50 per inch! $1k for 1.5 inches of pleco is $666 per inch. Clearly, 30 OEBT for $1500 is one heck of a deal (compared to the pleco), so I'd go for them.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol we have a 1500 dollar blue eye pleco at my job. So weird to see things that expensive...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi funkyfish,

It's pretty obious the owner does not what to sell that fish since they can be purchased for less than $100 on AquaBid. They either want to keep and raise the fish or they like the "attention" (advertising) and prestige they get for selling a "$1000 fish". They are a pretty pleco however!


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

I once went on a bidding war for 5 zebras. The highest I was willing to go was $700. Ended up going $1,200+. Um glad I side stepped that one. Pretty pleco, but that is just a Tad much.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe the store owner ordered 10 and 9 died, so he's stuck trying to sell the one for the whole price.


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> The past couple days, I've seen a 30 OEBT lot for $1500 on aquabid. With a 1" adult size, that's only $50 per inch! $1k for 1.5 inches of pleco is $666 per inch. Clearly, 30 OEBT for $1500 is one heck of a deal (compared to the pleco), so I'd go for them.


Lmao you base the value of a fish in inches??????


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi funkyfish,
> 
> It's pretty obious the owner does not what to sell that fish since they can be purchased for less than $100 on AquaBid. They either want to keep and raise the fish or they like the "attention" (advertising) and prestige they get for selling a "$1000 fish". They are a pretty pleco however!



Next time you see them for less than a hundred pm me I'll buy all they have. I have a dozen and looking to add more. I did send him an email, thanks for the posting


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

the auction in the link you quoted has them for less than 100 currently...


----------



## cblwry (Sep 15, 2010)

About 20 years ago my LFS had a Zebra Pleco for $40. He was so cute and my husband had a fit when I bought him. I have been told that they are now running in the $200 range. Unfortunatley, when we divorced I lost him and all 3 tanks in the war. He went to Pleco heaven soon after.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

There's also asking price and sale price. 
The price may start a discussion in the store and lead to a deal for a lot less. 
On the other hand, depending on the area, they might get what they're asking.

One store I'm familiar with used to keep a full cow hide rawhide "bone' hanging from the ceiling. People kept asking the price so one day it got a tag for $100.00. They ended up selling a lot of them at that price and higher to young men, with a lot of cash.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi funkyfish,
> 
> It's pretty obious the owner does not what to sell that fish since they can be purchased for less than $100 on AquaBid. They either want to keep and raise the fish or they like the "attention" (advertising) and prestige they get for selling a "$1000 fish". They are a pretty pleco however!


Thanks for posting this! For some reason I really want one now LOL 
And I think hubby is on board to get one if it's around $100 I need to wait for my 55g to establish first :biggrin:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Can anyone give me some basic info on these guys or were I can find it, please.


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=273

Planetcatfish has lots of good info on plecs and catfish!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

flowmsp said:


> http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/shanesworld.php?article_id=273
> 
> Planetcatfish has lots of good info on plecs and catfish!


Awesome Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

And I thought salt water fish were expensive. LOL!!!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Joe.1 said:


> And I thought salt water fish were expensive. LOL!!!


I've handled $2-$3.5k saltwater fish. Now THAT is a stressful situation!

$1k for a Zebra, yeah right. A semi-local guy sells his tank bred ones for about $200 each.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

F22 said:


> Lol we have a 1500 dollar blue eye pleco at my job. So weird to see things that expensive...


P suttoni use to be a 15$ fish.
Zebras 25-50$.

Then good old brasil thought people where stealing their natural animal resource.

Dirty Rats.........why? Because there's no such evidence and they just wanted to shut down any interest and $ being made from the local area........so they could add this new damn:

Watch it, it's pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-seAAIsJLQ&feature=channel

Good link:

http://finarama.com/projectpiaba/

These Brazilain so called "Government Enviromentalist" are crooks.
Plain and simple and have been bought off.
They claim they want to save these fish from exploitation.

Really?
Give me a break.
Corruption at it's worst.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Interesting video, Tom. Its a shame that some people actually support the building of that dam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> WOW 1500??? You got to take a picture of that pleco, and his eyes better be blue LOL


And he better poop diamonds lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Blue eyed pleco:


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Am I the only person here who doesn't like plecos? I just don't get the appeal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks for posting this! For some reason I really want one now LOL
> And I think hubby is on board to get one if it's around $100 I need to wait for my 55g to establish first :biggrin:


Please let me suggest you not get one, or only one, unless you get it from a breeder. How about an L333? A lot cheaper, more available and they hide most of the time, just like the more expensive whiter ones. 

If you do go for zebra pleco keep in mind they are carnivores not vegetarians.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> Am I the only person here who doesn't like plecos? I just don't get the appeal.


I wasn't a fan until I saw L046s. Even then the price was too much for me. 
I was showing my wife a picture of an L046 and happened on photos of L333s which she liked better. I still wasn't going to get any. 

Then I saw a male hiding with his young in a driftwood cave ina 450 gallon tank. Plecos all over the place. 

Then someone ( I won't mention names in case she doesn't want the notice) offered a deal on LFBN babies right before the local plant group get together. I got thirty intending to donate all of them to the auction. After receiving them I reconsidered and didn't donate all of them. Small plecos are cute. 

Then a deal on a group of seven L333s came along. Smaller ones are kind of cute. Almost adorable in a fishy sort of way. 

Then a deal on 18"x24"x12" tall pleco breeding tanks turned up along with a birthday check from mom. (I'm a bit old for that) 
Then a deal on half tens, which are perfect for pleco young grow out tanks. 
I think we can all see were this is leading. 

After the new rack is finished I'm going to start spawning corys while I wait the six to twelve months for the plecos to mature.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow those are some rediculous prices prices for a fish. Im having a hard enough time trying to convince myself to spend 5 dollars a piece on a couple galaxy rasboras. I dont think I could ever get 1000 dollars worth of enjoyment out of a single fish.

You guys are some fish ballers.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

g33tar said:


> Wow those are some rediculous prices prices for a fish. Im having a hard enough time trying to convince myself to spend 5 dollars a piece on a couple galaxy rasboras. I dont think I could ever get 1000 dollars worth of enjoyment out of a single fish.
> 
> You guys are some fish ballers.


sometimes its not about the price...but about the passion.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

there people who buy the ones smuggled out then sell them at around $120-$150 mark.... and there are the wholesalers who charge $250 so i can see how a store could put 1k for it. who knows... maybe you can tell them you can sell some to them and buy them off aquabid and flip them to the store. 



plantbrain said:


> P suttoni use to be a 15$ fish.
> Zebras 25-50$.
> 
> Then good old brasil thought people where stealing their natural animal resource.
> ...


yes you have to save the fish from exploitation by building a dam and wiping them out. think the drought they been having is bad for the fish wait until they get all these dams going. i think its in the 30-40 of them wiping out countless spices. these need to be smuggled out and get into the hands of breeders along with many other fish in the area.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> P suttoni use to be a 15$ fish.
> Zebras 25-50$.
> 
> Then good old brasil thought people where stealing their natural animal resource.
> ...


Pretty sad video :/


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Blue eyed pleco:


He is very pretty! But the price is still a bit too much IMO


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Please let me suggest you not get one, or only one, unless you get it from a breeder. How about an L333? A lot cheaper, more available and they hide most of the time, just like the more expensive whiter ones.
> 
> If you do go for zebra pleco keep in mind they are carnivores not vegetarians.


I was thinking about it, I thought he would look awesome in my tank but after reading about them I don't think he is very suitable for my tank, and probably won't be happy in it anyway. I probably will get a bristle nose pleco if we decide to have one in the tank


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Or a cheaper L-number pleco that might only be 20 dollars. There are plenty of "true" plecos (b/n is not a true pleco) that look amazing. I am sad about that dam, I mean not just the endangered fish, frogs, monkeys would be extinct, it would force people to move which is very cruel.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

Man, I really have been out of the retail side for years! I used to stock Blue Eyes for $20 a piece.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

My fav is my Blue Phantom or L128--gorgeous! It is the most expensive fish I ever bought at $29.99 (I know, that's really not THAT much...) but it cost a lot less than that because I had almost $25 of credit with that store! :tongue: It was only about an inch and a half...now it's not much larger than 2 inches...
Plecos are outstanding fish! But I would never pay $1000 for any regardless.


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree. $1000 for any fish is too much. $30 for a L128 is a good deal however. I like that fish but usually see them for much more than that. I was thinking about getting either that or the Baryancistrus beggini, if I can find it and afford it. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=3371


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

Wow! The only fish that I'd pay that much for is an asian arowana.


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

Is it sad that I knew what fish store that was based on the writing on the glass? 

The same store once had a $1000 saltwater fish. I don't recall what it was anymore but I looked it up and the normal selling price was $100. It was gone a few weeks later. This is in the NW Chicago burbs and I can see someone buying a $1000 fish just to brag. Right down the road are $1M+ houses and what goes well with a 1M house? A $1000 pleco.

Most of their prices are fair for the area and they have a decent plant selection, although I don't know of any other lfs in the area with plants. One near my house got rid of their plants and converted those tanks over to reef.


----------



## Batch (May 10, 2007)

Our LFS has one ~3" or so for $70. I'm tempted. (especially since they take RCS for $1 in trade).

Batch


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

kendrid said:


> Is it sad that I knew what fish store that was based on the writing on the glass?
> 
> The same store once had a $1000 saltwater fish. I don't recall what it was anymore but I looked it up and the normal selling price was $100. It was gone a few weeks later. This is in the NW Chicago burbs and I can see someone buying a $1000 fish just to brag. Right down the road are $1M+ houses and what goes well with a 1M house? A $1000 pleco.
> 
> Most of their prices are fair for the area and they have a decent plant selection, although I don't know of any other lfs in the area with plants. One near my house got rid of their plants and converted those tanks over to reef.


So I guess we shop at the same LFS? :hihi:
For the most part I find their prices reasonable and they do have pretty good plant selection and just like you I don't know any other LFS that sells plants, I am definitely not getting plants from PetSmart thats down the road from me. And they seem to have pretty healthy fish, I never had problems with their fish stock, I am waiting for their 50% off sale on fish, my 55g almost ready...


----------



## kendrid (May 15, 2010)

It is possible that they jacked up the price for the 50% off sale they often have. Still though - $500 is still way too much.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

kendrid said:


> It is possible that they jacked up the price for the 50% off sale they often have. Still though - $500 is still way too much.


I was thinking the same thing. 
By the way they are having a 50% off sale this weekend too bad I won't be able to check it out, but my tank is not ready for fish yet anyway.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought a snowblower this year. Now it won't snow for sure. If I bought a $1000 fish, it would surely jump out of the tank the first night.


----------

